# Brexit...and CITES???



## Guldal (Feb 6, 2019)

Dear orchid friends!

I'm sad about UK leaving the EU, for one...but was wondering, what Brexit implies regarding our common interest, orchids?

I hope, I'm wrong, but my immediate guess would be, that it won't be possible to carry or have sent orchids to continental Europe from UK without a CITES permit (and vice versa, of course)?!

Does any of you have a more qualified guess than mine - or even better: some real knowledge about the topic?

Most kind regards, 
Jens,
Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## shade131 (Feb 6, 2019)

That is a very, very good question. I have zero insight unfortunately. It’s probably going to be a clusterf$ck across the board for a couple of years....


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 6, 2019)

Maybe someone at Ratcliffe Orchids has some insight.
The Eric Young Foundation is in the Isle of Jersey (not UK), so I think not affected by Brexit.


----------



## Berthold (Feb 6, 2019)

Guldal said:


> Dear orchid friends!
> 
> I'm sad about UK leaving the EU, for one...but was wondering, what Brexit implies regarding our common interest, orchids?
> 
> ...




Jens, that is true if there is a no deal Brexit. In addition You will need a phytosanitary document.
But in the moment I don't risk a forecast. 

I just started my last order and hope the plant will be shipped before March 30.


----------



## Berthold (Feb 6, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> The Eric Young Foundation is in the Isle of Jersey (not UK), so I think not affected by Brexit.



It is not jet finally discussed, if and how much Jersey, Guernsey and Isle of Man are affected by Brexit.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 6, 2019)

I’m not taking any chances.
Just received one order and another is about to be sent...
David


----------



## Guldal (Feb 6, 2019)

I, myself, am very happy, that my (last?) order from EliteOrchids is well under way!


----------



## xiphius (Feb 6, 2019)

Interesting. Not that I ever really had to look into it, but I didn't realize that it was currently legal to ship between EU countries without CITES documentation (since it is still technically different countries).

I hope it doesn't become too much of a hassle for you guys! Let's be real though, it will probably be a mess until they figure it out...


----------

